# Previously acquired DotVPS.co is merged into Virtora, Jack departs



## sundaymouse (May 11, 2014)

It was a while ago when DotVPS.co (previously owned by Mr Jack Septhon, known on the other forum as Jack007), was acquired by Mr Oktay Kilic, commonly known as ispirto or serverian.

http://dotvps.co's index page:



> There won't be any price increase. Current prices will be kept as is. Existing infrastructure will be kept as is. However, new services and offers will become available in the future as we expand our presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steven F (May 11, 2014)

Jack was actually *acquired with* the DotVPS purchase by Oktay. I'm a bit concerned when Oktay says that Jack is "no longer with us".

Does anyone have more info on Virtora?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 11, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> Jack was actually *acquired with* the DotVPS purchase by Oktay. I'm a bit concerned when Oktay says that Jack is "no longer with us".
> 
> Does anyone have more info on Virtora?


Maybe a renegotiation was done and Jack decided to leave?  Could be anything really.


----------



## sundaymouse (May 11, 2014)

I used to have a small VPS with dotvps, but I cancelled when the acquisition took place. Jack was a very nice guy with excellent business practise and hosting knowledge. I am happy that he found a new route to future.


----------



## perennate (May 11, 2014)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/9545/dotvps-announcement



who knows


----------



## Virtovo (May 11, 2014)

Im not a big fan of these made up words beginning with 'virt'


----------



## serverian (May 11, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184


----------



## Patrick (May 11, 2014)

Good decision.


----------



## switsys (May 11, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Im not a big fan of these made up words beginning with 'virt'


That's obvious.


----------



## Steven F (May 11, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Maybe a renegotiation was done and Jack decided to leave?  Could be anything really.


I think Oktay killed him.


----------



## Zen (May 11, 2014)

Jack stayed on for quite a while and as was originally mentioned, didn't go anywhere. He *has* actually found new employment which is awesome 

We murdered Jack


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 11, 2014)

Zen said:


> Jack stayed on for quite a while and as was originally mentioned, didn't go anywhere. He *has* actually found new employment which is awesome
> 
> We murdered Jack


Egad!

Such horror!


----------



## texteditor (May 11, 2014)

Virtuol said:


> I think Oktay killed him.


A sound business decision, in my opinion


----------



## DomainBop (May 11, 2014)

> Jack departs



Not surprising after he got hit by 6 buses last week

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwDta6lIs6k.


----------



## serverian (May 11, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwDta6lIs6k.


Why the bus has it's windshield wipers active when there is no rain?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> Why the bus has it's windshield wipers active when there is no rain?


BECAUSE THAT'S JUST HOW COOL IT IS


----------



## Coastercraze (May 11, 2014)

DotVPS was a hack forums product anyways. Doesn't anyone remember Jack Josh?


----------



## drmike (May 11, 2014)

Dang Oktay just registered virtora.com yesterday.

That name I am f'n blah about.  Fads with names.    Virt, virtua, etc. blech! So much with selling the DotVPS brand (was up on WHT two weeks or more ago). Unsure what that says about market conditions (everyone wants everything and wants to pay nothing) or the underlying assets....

Congrats to Jack on landing a big boy job where the company is forced to pay him a fair wage and his time at work is limited by law to something reasonable. Enjoy the free time for sleeping, the pub and chasing skirts Mr. Jack.


----------



## DomainBop (May 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> Why the bus has it's windshield wipers active when there is no rain?


Austerity budget cuts.  The bus mechanic was fired last week.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 11, 2014)

Considering how brutally dotVPS/easeVPS get tagged with DDoS, it's likely just a rebrand to get rid of the painted target from the dotVPS name.


----------



## drmike (May 11, 2014)

Seems to be some drama with the EaseVPS vs. DotVPS and who DDoS'd who.   Was surprised to see this referenced on that other site just the other day.  Thought that stuff was put to bed last year (yeah there was DDoS action after Oktay took hold of DotVPS too).

Now since I lived the history of DDoS in the UK and got smacked at multiple providers, let me say, very effective DDoS as a weapon is.   They get hit, the DC says leave... out of the UK market they go.

Going to take a lot more than a name change to keep off the radar of skids.


----------



## peterw (May 12, 2014)

Sad that nothing changed in the muddy UK market. There is a reason why the Netherlands grow this fast.


----------



## Tracid (May 15, 2014)

The new support is absolutely "great".

I've asked them to add the Ubuntu 14.04 OpenVZ template (it's out of beta), see the reply:



> Sadiq Gupta (DotVPS): Our template list will be freshed *over the coming weeks*.
> 
> me: Sorry, but is it that hard? *Last time* I requested Ubuntu 13.10, it got added *in a few hours* after requesting.
> 
> Sadiq Gupta (DotVPS): *No* it's not hard to add the one template however the whole list needs refreshing.


Well, I think that *over the coming weeks* I'll say *no* as well


----------



## serverian (May 15, 2014)

Tracid said:


> The new support is absolutely "great".
> 
> 
> I've asked them to add the Ubuntu 14.04 OpenVZ template (it's out of beta), see the reply:
> ...


You are misinformed it seems. The 14.04 template is there for the last 3 days.

Also the one you requested is faulty. We added our own template.


----------



## Tracid (May 15, 2014)

They seem to have custom baked templates - I thought they are running the official minimal ones, which are still beta (while the official non-minimal ones exited beta yesterday).

Even though Jack is not available, Oktay is still really helpful.


----------



## lftsm (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a vps at virtora, when it was dotvps I had no problem with my reverse dns. After virtora took over they can't fix reverse dns for me, I've asked them a few times and now they stopped answering.. 

I will probably switch to something better..


----------



## serverian (Feb 19, 2015)

lftsm said:


> I have a vps at virtora, when it was dotvps I had no problem with my reverse dns. After virtora took over they can't fix reverse dns for me, I've asked them a few times and now they stopped answering..
> 
> I will probably switch to something better..


I'm sorry, your ticket was waiting for me and I've missed it for days it seems. I've just got notified for your message here by a friend and handled your ticket. It is now set.


----------



## drmike (Feb 19, 2015)

Start the deathroll toilet mill dun dun dun.   Serverian must be tired   He isn't known for missing customers in support.  Nope, he tends to horde his and retain them.  Greedy man.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 20, 2015)

Did not have any troubles with my DotVPS vps, so I cannot tell if you have to wait for tickets.


----------



## lftsm (Feb 20, 2015)

This was my second ticket about the same problem.

Problem solved quickly after I posted here, so I'm happy its working now.

Thanks serverian!


----------

